# A diagnosis!



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

So after several months of conversations and reminders after our first "Talk", my wife finally went in to the doctor to get checked out. Low libido, low energy, etc. They just called her and said she's very anemic and has low thyroid levels. 

I don't want to say I'm happy, but having something to work on is an incredible relief at this point. Any advice dealing with these conditions is welcome. Wish us luck!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That's great news! Will take a while for her to be feeling back to her normal self again, but still great news!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Like you, it seems strange to be happy for this - but both of those conditions are treatable and there is a light at the end of the tunnel!

I've been anemic several times, it will take time to build her iron back up, but I imagine she will be feeling much better in a month if she stick with the plan the doctor prescribes her.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Fozzy,

Do a lot of research on the different treatments for thyroid. Do not just accept what the doctor tells you to take. You will find some pills work for some people and not for others. You also need to get a better understanding of what tests should be perfomed and how her thyroid works. Try looking up some books by Mary Shomon and a web site she hosts.

My wife has thyroid issues and she did not get a whole lot better until she switched doctors and got on a natural thyroid medicine.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> So after several months of conversations and reminders after our first "Talk", my wife finally went in to the doctor to get checked out. Low libido, low energy, etc. They just called her and said she's very anemic and has low thyroid levels.
> 
> I don't want to say I'm happy, but having something to work on is an incredible relief at this point. Any advice dealing with these conditions is welcome. Wish us luck!


Now you get to see if she used this as an excuse. Hopefully not.
Low Iron does contribute to being LD, it does not contribute to not trying hard to please your partner. I am curious to see if this really changes the frequency for you.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Always Learning said:


> Fozzy,
> 
> Do a lot of research on the different treatments for thyroid. Do not just accept what the doctor tells you to take. You will find some pills work for some people and not for others. You also need to get a better understanding of what tests should be perfomed and how her thyroid works. Try looking up some books by Mary Shomon and a web site she hosts.
> 
> My wife has thyroid issues and she did not get a whole lot better until she switched doctors and got on a natural thyroid medicine.


I've already started doing some reading on the benefits of T3/T4 treatments vs straight T4. The doc prescribed Levothyroxin. Don't know the doctor's opinion on something like Armour instead, but she's got a followup in 6 weeks. We'll see how she's feeling and go from there.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

nogutsnoglory said:


> Now you get to see if she used this as an excuse. Hopefully not.
> Low Iron does contribute to being LD, it does not contribute to not trying hard to please your partner. I am curious to see if this really changes the frequency for you.


She's really been making a good-faith effort lately in my opinion. I just don't want her falling in the trap of viewing it as a chore to maintain the relationship. I want it fixed, dammit!


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I've already started doing some reading on the benefits of T3/T4 treatments vs straight T4. The doc prescribed Levothyroxin. Don't know the doctor's opinion on something like Armour instead, but she's got a followup in 6 weeks. We'll see how she's feeling and go from there.


It all depends on how extensive this Dr will get and what her problems are. I take both Armour and Levo. Does she have problems with stomach bloat, body aches etc. .. I had to give up all Gluten and much more .. I have been doing this awhile, but can tell you I haven't felt this good in years. It takes time though, until they get everything adjusted and some people are tougher than others. 

She also needs to get blood work done on her hormones. Sometimes, once those hormones are out of sink, it then flares up the thyroid. It all needs to be addressed! Have her read the book Ageless!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

LadyDee said:


> It all depends on how extensive this Dr will get and what her problems are. I take both Armour and Levo. Does she have problems with stomach bloat, body aches etc. .. I had to give up all Gluten and much more .. I have been doing this awhile, but can tell you I haven't felt this good in years. It takes time though, until they get everything adjusted and some people are tougher than others.
> 
> She also needs to get blood work done on her hormones. Sometimes, once those hormones are out of sink, it then flares up the thyroid. It all needs to be addressed! Have her read the book Ageless!


No body aches to speak of, but yes the stomach bloat is something she fights constantly. Gluten sensitivity is related to thyroid?


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> No body aches to speak of, but yes the stomach bloat is something she fights constantly. Gluten sensitivity is related to thyroid?


Yes, gluten is a big part of thyroid disease and would be beneficial for her to start removing it. 


Check out this link:

The Gluten-Thyroid Connection

I have had to remove many things from my diet, am strictly Paleo Diet now and finally have gotten the bloating and other issues to subside. I didn't realize how nice it is and normal not to have a bloated upset stomach all the time.

She should go to FB and search out the Thyroid Sexy page. There is alot of good information she is going to need and information on staying on top of tests and medications.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been on iron supplements for three months to address anemia and I'm feeling much better. The gripping fatigue and brain fog and irritability is much less of an issue. When you feel tired and just plain bad, of course it's going to affect your libido. 

Since Lady Dee brought it up, I want to mention that going Paleo absolutely was the best thing I've ever done for increasing my health and happiness. I think you are familiar with my story, so I will tell you that a few weeks before my libido came crashing back last April, I'd started to the transition to the Paleo lifestyle. Living that way has corresponded to profound changes in my personal life, my marriage, and my sex life. 

Just sayin'. Grok on, Lady Dee!


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> I've been on iron supplements for three months to address anemia and I'm feeling much better. The gripping fatigue and brain fog and irritability is much less of an issue. When you feel tired and just plain bad, of course it's going to affect your libido.
> 
> Since Lady Dee brought it up, I want to mention that going Paleo absolutely was the best thing I've ever done for increasing my health and happiness. I think you are familiar with my story, so I will tell you that a few weeks before my libido came crashing back last April, I'd started to the transition to the Paleo lifestyle. Living that way has corresponded to profound changes in my personal life, my marriage, and my sex life.
> 
> Just sayin'. Grok on, Lady Dee!


:iagree: and have much the same results with personal/sex life and marriage .. I not only was finally diagnosed with thyroid disease, something I suspected for years, but also that I had 0 hormones left and since I have been *tuned up* with BHRT, thyroid meds, everything is going good  and my DH is a very happy man too :smthumbup:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> No body aches to speak of, but yes the stomach bloat is something she fights constantly. Gluten sensitivity is related to thyroid?


Yes. My son has Hashimoto's which is thyroid failure. He is 13 and also being monitored for slow growth. One of the reasons for slow growth might be increasing gluten intolerance so he has a test every once in a while to check for that. The doctor said it is a known correlation. He is a pediatric endocrinologist and the second pedi endo to tell me this and check for it.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

If she has not gotten an endocrinologist yet I would highly recommend it. I have ha d my thyroid removed due to a tumor. I originally had hyperthyroidism. ..now I have permanent hypothyroidism since I have no thyroid. Diet is very important....start researching and understanding what is good and bad for her to eat. High protien and low carbs are a good place to start. There are certain foods that destroy the natural thyroid hormone, you will want to remove them from her diet. You also are going to have to be patient...on average it can take 3 months to 2 years to get a persons hormones balanced taking a synthetic thyroid drug. The range is very large .5 to 5 is normal...what her normal in thay range is what you need to find. Look for a doctor that is willing to treat her symptoms and her levels, not just look at her levels only.

As far as the libido...your thyroid is hormone central. If her levels are off it will majorly affect her sex drive. I am normally HD, when they took my thyroid out I got the shock of my life! I went from HD to no drive....none...nadda...zilch. I was all over my doctor telling him to fix it. It took 18 months to get my drive back...it did come back and with a vengeance. ...poor hubby didn't know what hit him. But that was a long 18 months and very hard on us both. 

Thyroid issues effect a lmost every part of your body...they can even cause depression. You need to work together as a team to get her better...she will need all the encouragement you can give her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Mary Shomon has a FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/thyroidsupport


----------

